# clays or micas?



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

What's your choice and why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

It depends on the look you are going for. Clays tend to be more muted in color and your color choices are much more limited, whereas micas are usually more vibrant and there are tons of colors/shades to choose from. Clays are cheaper than micas. Clays also have beneficial properties (great for oily skin, providing 'slip' for a shaving bar, etc.) I use both.

Sara


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Sara,
Do you purchase your clays and micas at the same place. Which seller do you prefer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't purchase them at the same place.

I prefer Alternasense for micas. Excellent service, good prices and tested micas in CP.
http://www.alternasense.com/

I have purchased most of my clays from RJ. However, they are closed temporarily due to the death of her granddaughter. New Directions has several clays as well.
http://herbalsoapsbyrj.com/
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/

Sara


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I purchased some emu oil from alternasense. Really good service. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Does any company sell a sampler pack of different colored micas or oxides? I would love to try some but haven't been able to locate a sampler pack.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I know that RJ does, but she is closed temporarily due to the death of her granddaughter.

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I know, it is so sad that this has happened to her and her family. 
Thanks


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about peacock dyes?

http://www.ellensessentials.com/cat...ath=70&zenid=d142a27a7fcb55ce0fa3ac7d8bb78966

You can get a sampler pack of those.


----------

